# CB Classifieds



## dvsDave (May 10, 2010)

Yes, the long-awaited CB Classifieds are here. 

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/cb-classifieds/

CB Classifieds have their own special rules governing them and has a 15-post minimum required to post. Please read all of the rules before posting to CB Classifieds. *ControlBooth.com is not responsible for any loss due to any sale or exchange on CB Classifieds.*

Please, please read the rules carefully before posting!


----------



## Anvilx (May 10, 2010)

It's alive!

I wish you hadn't closed comments on the sticky.
Question: What if you don't know how to price the item? Must you still include a price? Could you ask the buyers to just make an offer?


----------



## ScottT (May 10, 2010)

No pyramid schemes? Dang it!


----------



## DuckJordan (May 10, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> It's alive!
> 
> I wish you hadn't closed comments on the sticky.
> Question: What if you don't know how to price the item? Must you still include a price? Could you ask the buyers to just make an offer?



or you could do an internet search and put in your post open to negotiations.


----------



## shiben (May 10, 2010)

ScottT said:


> No pyramid schemes? Dang it!



This begs the question, can I sell some seriously sketchy financial products on there, like a pile of Greek, Spanish and Portugeese bonds that also include some derivatives financed by AIG and Goldman Sachs, all of which I have secretly shorted with the idea that it will fail?


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 11, 2010)

Keeping in the spirit of the classifieds, we are trying to offer an opportunity to this communitity to share with one another. If you are one of those individuals who want to scam others, it will come back on you. So we ask everyone to play nice. If you don't know how to price an item, let us know. If you need help pricing an item, I'd suggest looking it up on eBay and finding an average selling price. I'll help you find a fair price if need be.


----------



## Footer (May 11, 2010)

shiben said:


> This begs the question, can I sell some seriously sketchy financial products on there, like a pile of Greek, Spanish and Portugeese bonds that also include some derivatives financed by AIG and Goldman Sachs, all of which I have secretly shorted with the idea that it will fail?



Its not related to technical theatre, so no. 

We will moderate out anything that does not relate to technical theatre and anyone the messes with the classifieds system will be dealt with quickly and severely. We are not messing around with this area. The rules are there for a reason and they should be followed in fine detail.


----------

